# Glass to glass frameless shot!



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ammo is marbles .. target is glass decorative gem 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Great shooting! Wow!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Frames are highly overrated when it is possible to shoot so well without


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks to Joey I have made my first frame less shots he has a good video on how to hold the bands to shoot them.


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Thanks to Joey I have made my first frame less shots he has a good video on how to hold the bands to shoot them.


No question. Frameless is fun!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

trapperdes said:


> Great shooting! Wow!


Thanks man!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Frames are highly overrated when it is possible to shoot so well without


Lol thanks bud!!! Sometimes I enjoy a frame ... but 90 % of the time it's frameless for me  thanks again!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Thanks to Joey I have made my first frame less shots he has a good video on how to hold the bands to shoot them.


Glad to hear bud!! Can't wait to see some video of u kicking some as s with no frame!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Frames,,,,,,we don't need no stinking frames!lol awesome shootin buddy!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Frames,,,,,,we don't need no stinking frames!lol awesome shootin buddy!!


Hahaha that's right man!!! Who needs a frame??? Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

deadly accurate!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

mostho said:


> deadly accurate!


Thanks bud !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shooting bro! Your accuracy is amazing! I shoot frameless too, but over the back of my hand. I give you guys props for shooting like that! Your videos are cool too! Show me subscribed!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shooting bro! Your accuracy is amazing! I shoot frameless too, but over the back of my hand. I give you guys props for shooting like that! Your videos are cool too! Show me subscribed!


Thanks bro!! Much appreciated ... glad u enjoy the videos ! And keep up the shooting ! Love frameless!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

